# My "TiVo is broken"



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

My TiVo is broken

Yes, when I spoke to a TiVo Customer Service representative, she told me that my "TiVo was broken", and that I could spend $150 to have it replaced by TiVo (or that I might be able to find a special deal on the web or at retailers). Not quite what I had expected from the 9.3 software upgrade.

(The "broken" TiVo is a model 540 with an InstantCake'd Seagate DB35 300GB drive; the original Maxtor drive lost its brains about half a year ago and was replaced.)

I was surprised that I wasn't told to execute any of the kickstarts (not that they would have helped)! Maybe the rep saw that my hard drive was not the original stock drive, and they aren't supposed to do anything else in that case? (Do they have that info available with my other account info? I think I had read somewhere that the hard drive info (make. model, ...) is sent to TiVo with the daily call.)

I ran the S.M.A.R.T. kickstart myself, and it didn't show any physical problems with the drive. I also popped out the drive and successfully backed it up (no bad blocks). So, what happened during the 9.3 upgrade?

Well, I don't know. I *do* know that the TiVo was working fine Friday night, and was stuck in a "Welcome/Almost there" reboot loop Saturday morning. Checking the logs does confirm that 9.3 was now on the drive (fully or partially installed -- I don't know how to tell).

I tried the various kickstarts to scan and repair the drive; no success.

Given no other options, my plan is to re-InstantCake a drive, upgrade it to 9.3, then copy the MFS partitions (10, 11, 12, 13) from the old drive to the new drive and see if I can recover the hundreds of recorded programs on the drive. Does anyone know if there is anything else I need to set/copy when I am trying to recover the programs?

Here are portions of the various log files. Maybe someone knows more about the info here than I do. (I didn't want to post all of the information from all of the logs to save board bandwidth; if someone wants to see specific info, I can post (or e-mail) whatever is necessary). I have bolded items that seemed unusual to me.

Snippets from tvlog:
(I don't know if the "DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition" messages are significant or not.)

```
Apr 12 15:07:18 (none) TvLauncher[108]: FINISH Start/mfsd:   1.225 seconds
Apr 12 15:07:18 (none) swedishChef[97]: Child process 113 exited with status 0
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) TmkInit[146]: Starting program convert-db
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) TmkInit[146]:       0.059 seconds: TOTAL for convert-db
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) DbUpgrader[146]: majorVersionNum:12 
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) DbUpgrader[146]: minorVersionNum:1 
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) DbUpgrader[146]: converted majorVersionNum:12 
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) DbUpgrader[146]: converted minorVersionNum:1 
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) DbUpgrader[146]: Existing version: 12.1
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) DbUpgrader[146]: Database is already up to date.
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) convert-db[146]: no pending ZapRequests
. . .
Apr 12 15:07:22 (none) TmkInit[150]: Starting program checkForSwInstall
Apr 12 15:07:22 (none) dbcache[150]: Creating dbcache in program checkForSwInstall, size = 20
Apr 12 15:07:22 (none) TmkInit[150]:       0.101 seconds: TOTAL for checkForSwInstall
Apr 12 15:07:24 (none) TmkInit[158]: Starting program TvLauncher
Apr 12 15:07:24 (none) TmkInit[158]:       0.031 seconds: TOTAL for TvLauncher
Apr 12 15:07:24 (none) swedishChef[97]: Forked child process 162 to handle a request
[b]Apr 12 15:07:24 (none) TmkThreadGroupRunner[117]: pselect() interrupted by a signal [/b]
Apr 12 15:07:24 (none) swedishChef[162]: Command line 732 bytes: CHDIR=/var/tmp/shmemd UID=00000 GID=00000 DEBUG_BOARD=false DEBUG_INTERFACE_NAME=none EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=0 HDA_ID=<snip> HDB_ID=Unknown HOME=/ HOSTNAME=(none) HOSTTYPE=i686 IrdSerialNumber=<snip> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10 MODEM_DEVICE=/dev/cua3 MODEM_REV=B MODEM_TYPE=Si2434 OSTYPE=linux-gnu PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin PROMVERSION=\n\nTiVo/mips/Gen04/rel\ version\ 2.25 PWD=/ SHELL=/bin/sh SHLVL=1 SerialNumber=<snip> SwSystem=9.3-01-2 TERM=linux TIVO_REMOTE=TIVO TIVO_ROOT= TV_LAUNCHER_APPLICATION_ID=0 TV_LAUNCHER_PROGRAM_ID=shmemd TV_STD=NTSC _=/tvbin/TvLauncher hpk_implementation=Gen04 internal_drive=hda\ hdb primary_drive=hda root=/dev/hda4 varpartition=/dev/hda9 shmemd 
. . .
Apr 12 15:07:25 (none) ServerResolver[162]: Creating
[b]Apr 12 15:07:25 (none) AxisUtil[162]: Hardware coordinate is -2147282945[/b]
Apr 12 15:07:25 (none) ServerResolver[162]: Gathered NameList from State
Apr 12 15:07:26 (none) ServerResolver[162]: Gathered NameList from Templates
Apr 12 15:07:26 (none) TmkInit[162]:       1.139 seconds: start shmemd_main
Apr 12 15:07:26 (none) TvLauncher[108]: FINISH Start/shmemd:   1.377 seconds
Apr 12 15:07:26 (none) TmkThreadGroupRunner[117]: pselect() interrupted by a signal 
Apr 12 15:07:26 (none) TmkInit[162]:       1.266 seconds: TOTAL for shmemd
. . .
<there are three other TiVos on the network>
Apr 12 15:08:15 (none) KnownHost[214]: New entry: <?> "<?>" tcd/Series2 9.1a-01-2-649 broadcast @ <?> : <?>
Apr 12 15:08:15 (none) KnownHost[214]: Query to <?> resolved to 1 Calypso services
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvXmppNetworkWatcher[173]: starting new session 
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvXmppTCDSession[173]: calling bodyXmppInfoGet request
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvHttpClient[187]: Opening secure connection: useClientCerts=true (flags 3c) 
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvHttpClientSecureSocket[187]: Creating SSL context 
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvHttpClientSecureSocket[187]: Client cert data not available 
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvHttpClientSecureSocket[187]: Open: connection failed to initialize 
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvHttpClient[187]: Failed to open connection err=0xffff 
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvHttpClient[187]: Failed to open session err=0xffff 
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvHttpClient[173]: Failed to initialize: 0xffff 
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvXmppTCDSession[173]: finished calling bodyXmppInfoGet request
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvXmppNetworkWatcher[173]: unable to contact the mind 
Apr 12 15:08:17 (none) TvXmppNetworkWatcher[173]: reconnect retry: 30 seconds, 5 tries 
Apr 12 15:08:27 (none) KnownHost[214]: New entry: <?> "<?>" tcd/Series2 9.3-01-2-140 broadcast @ <?> : <?>
Apr 12 15:08:27 (none) KnownHost[214]: Query to <?> resolved to 1 Calypso services
Apr 12 15:08:30 (none) TmkInit[243]:      25.605 seconds: start TvCryptoManager
Apr 12 15:08:30 (none) mediamgr[243]: Create mom mempool os size 5406720 (0x5e558000) 
Apr 12 15:08:30 (none) momglobals.C[243]: Creating 0 buffers of contigmem for encryption
Apr 12 15:08:30 (none) MOMGlobals[243]: TMK_DEBUGGER=not sleep
Apr 12 15:08:30 (none) TvMediaNetworkModule.C[243]: Created 
Apr 12 15:08:30 (none) TmkActivityManager[243]: Activity High Water Mark: 30
Apr 12 15:08:30 (none) TmkActivityManager[243]: Activity High Water Mark: 40
Apr 12 15:08:30 (none) TvDbGenreMapperTivo[249]: Updating Genre Cache
Apr 12 15:08:30 (none) TvAudioOutGuts.C[243]: Could not find a SPDIF Connector
Apr 12 15:08:31 (none) TvVideoGuts[250]: Setting video policy to TempTogglePolicy
Apr 12 15:08:31 (none) TvVideoGuts[250]: Setting network policy to SharedPolicy
Apr 12 15:08:31 (none) ServerResolver[243]: Creating
Apr 12 15:08:31 (none) AxisUtil[243]: Hardware coordinate is -2147282945
Apr 12 15:08:31 (none) ServerResolver[243]: Gathered NameList from State
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) ServerResolver[243]: Gathered NameList from Templates
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) TmkInit[243]:       4.805 seconds: start TvTuikResource
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) TvSoundPlayer[243]: OLD TvMomMixAudSink Facility
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) TvMomMixAudSink[243]: Allocated OSS device from HPK
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) TvMomMixAudSink[243]: opened device: /dev/bcmpcm
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) TvMomMixAudSink[243]: mixaud fd = 17
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) TvMomMixAudSink[243]: maxFillable=32768
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) TmkActivityManager[258]: Activity High Water Mark: 50
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) DbGuideViewCacheChore[243]: Register to run (in 0d 0h 0m 0s)...
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) GetListOfKeys[262]: keylist.count: 17
Apr 12 15:08:36 (none) TvSecureBlob[262]: DecodeSecureBlob for prefix HM_MAK and type 1
Apr 12 15:08:42 (none) KnownHost[214]: New entry: <?> "<?>" tcd/Series2 9.3-01-2-140 broadcast @ <?> : <?>
Apr 12 15:08:42 (none) KnownHost[214]: Query to <?> resolved to 1 Calypso services
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvXmppNetworkWatcher[187]: starting new session 
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvXmppTCDSession[187]: calling bodyXmppInfoGet request
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvHttpClient[173]: Opening secure connection: useClientCerts=true (flags 3c) 
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvHttpClientSecureSocket[173]: Creating SSL context 
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvHttpClientSecureSocket[173]: Client cert data not available 
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvHttpClientSecureSocket[173]: Open: connection failed to initialize 
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvHttpClient[173]: Failed to open connection err=0xffff 
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvHttpClient[173]: Failed to open session err=0xffff 
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvHttpClient[187]: Failed to initialize: 0xffff 
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvXmppTCDSession[187]: finished calling bodyXmppInfoGet request
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvXmppNetworkWatcher[187]: unable to contact the mind 
Apr 12 15:08:47 (none) TvXmppNetworkWatcher[187]: reconnect retry: 30 seconds, 5 tries 
. . .
Apr 12 15:09:30 (none) CdsServiceProxy[243]: Start server
Apr 12 15:09:30 (none) CdsServiceProxy[243]: Startup
Apr 12 15:09:30 (none) CdsServiceProxy[252]: InitializeActivityElements
Apr 12 15:09:30 (none) TmkActivityManager[243]: Activity High Water Mark: 110
Apr 12 15:09:31 (none) DiskManager[279]: Creating DiskManager
Apr 12 15:09:31 (none) MyWorld[248]: Examing 0 CAMs 
Apr 12 15:09:31 (none) Recorder[243]: Creating recorder
Apr 12 15:09:31 (none) Recorder[279]: TvRecorder::Initialize
[b]Apr 12 15:09:31 (none) Recorder[279]: Found recording to clean up: /Recording/LiveCache/588832 588832
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) Recorder[279]: Done with CleanupRecordingNoRetry, cancelled:false reschedule:false 
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) Recorder[279]: Found request to clean up: /Recording/NetworkTransfer/Requests/1:2:13980:0000013552:582214 582217
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) recorder[279]: CleanupNetworkRecordRequest 582217
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) recorder[279]: CleanupNetworkRecordRequest, Recordingid 582214
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) Recorder[279]: Found request to clean up: /Recording/NetworkTransfer/Requests/1:2:13980:0000013611:582219 582222
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) recorder[279]: CleanupNetworkRecordRequest 582222
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) recorder[279]: CleanupNetworkRecordRequest, Recordingid 582219
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) Recorder[279]: Found request to clean up: /Recording/NetworkTransfer/Requests/1:2:13980:0000013708:582223 582226
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) recorder[279]: CleanupNetworkRecordRequest 582226
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) recorder[279]: CleanupNetworkRecordRequest, Recordingid 582223
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) Recorder[279]: Found request to clean up: /Recording/NetworkTransfer/Requests/1:2:13980:0000013864:582228 582231
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) recorder[279]: CleanupNetworkRecordRequest 582231
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) recorder[279]: CleanupNetworkRecordRequest, Recordingid 582228
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) Recorder[279]: Initializing Deleter component
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) Recorder[279]: Recording 426438 does not have forced delete
Apr 12 15:09:32 (none) Recorder[279]: Recording 52667 does not have forced delete
<lots of these "Recording #### does not have forced delete" messages>[/b]
. . .
Apr 12 15:09:42 (none) TvCcHashPatternTable[279]: LoadPatternTable(): 32 patterns loaded. Current size is 3 kb. 
Apr 12 15:09:42 (none) TmkInit[243]:      11.711 seconds: start TvRecorder
Apr 12 15:09:42 (none) Recorder[279]: Adding check transfer requests task
Apr 12 15:09:42 (none) Recorder[279]: Deadline scheduler wasn't runfor 11081 milliseconds nHeartbeats: 0
Apr 12 15:09:42 (none) TvVideoGuts[250]: ExclusiveTunerResult ALLOWED Proxy:3 Input:-2
Apr 12 15:09:42 (none) InputState[250]: IdleTuner Input:0
[b]Apr 12 15:09:43 (none) DiskManager[273]: Partition 10, total 277703569 free -22305903
Apr 12 15:09:43 (none) DiskManager[273]: Sifting through 536 recordings for one to delete [/b]
Apr 12 15:09:43 (none) NetAppStatus[282]: NPK currently in state STOPPED and received a message to START 
Apr 12 15:09:43 (none) NetAppChannelSource[253]: NetAppChannelSourceActivityLineInput received 2 channels (Load).  Done
Apr 12 15:09:43 (none) NetAppStatus[282]: sending Startup Status of 2 (BOOTING)
Apr 12 15:09:43 (none) NetAppChannelList[285]: Sending 0 changes to loading service (from source 0) 
Apr 12 15:09:43 (none) NetAppChannelList[285]: channelSourceId 0 reports Ready
Apr 12 15:09:43 (none) TvMusicBroker[284]: Warning: Music Controller HpkMusicController doesn't support any mime types! Removing from list!
Apr 12 15:09:43 (none) TmkInit[243]:       0.519 seconds: start TvMusicPlayerService
Apr 12 15:09:45 (none) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList.C[281]: (246) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList::PreLoadDirectory
Apr 12 15:09:45 (none) NetAppRawChannelsSignalSourceBas[254]: NetAppRawChannelsSignalSourceBase::LoadChannels: Init load done (2383 ms), caching nItemM = 320
Apr 12 15:09:48 (none) TvXmppNetworkWatcher[187]: starting new session 
Apr 12 15:09:48 (none) TvXmppTCDSession[187]: calling bodyXmppInfoGet request
Apr 12 15:09:48 (none) TvHttpClient[190]: Opening secure connection: useClientCerts=true (flags 3c) 
Apr 12 15:09:48 (none) TvHttpClientSecureSocket[190]: Creating SSL context 
Apr 12 15:09:50 (none) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList.C[281]: (246) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList::PreLoadDirectory
Apr 12 15:09:52 (none) TvCdsUpdateServer[258]: Start downloading 0 new assets
Apr 12 15:09:52 (none) TvNetworkSharedPolicy[279]: A NetworkRecording transfer. Active: 0, Available: 1 
[b]Apr 12 15:09:52 (none) Recorder[279]: Guided setup (1)/fChannelsLoaded (0): started, NO RECORDINGS WILL START
Apr 12 15:09:52 (none) Recorder[279]: Can't check schedule now[/b]
Apr 12 15:09:55 (none) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList.C[281]: (246) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList::PreLoadDirectory
Apr 12 15:09:55 (none) TvXmppTCDSession[187]: finished calling bodyXmppInfoGet request
Apr 12 15:09:55 (none) TvXmppTCDSession[187]: TvXmppTCDSession: Params: 208.73.181.192:5223 [email protected] 
Apr 12 15:09:55 (none) UAL[276]: Idle (121 seconds)
Apr 12 15:09:55 (none) TvHttpClientSecureSocket[286]: Creating SSL context 
Apr 12 15:09:56 (none) TmkActivityManager[243]: Activity High Water Mark: 128
Apr 12 15:09:56 (none) TmkInit[243]:      13.251 seconds: start TvRecordingQueue
Apr 12 15:09:57 (none) TmkActivityManager[243]: Activity High Water Mark: 138
Apr 12 15:09:57 (none) TvSyncActivity[243]: starting activity!
Apr 12 15:09:57 (none) TvNetworkNotifyClient[258]: TV_SYSTEM_NETWORK_AVAILABILITY_RESPONSE__ID
Apr 12 15:09:57 (none) TvNetworkNotifyClient[258]: Network state: 6
Apr 12 15:09:57 (none) TvNetworkNotifyClient[258]: Known network medium: 4, Routability: 5
Apr 12 15:09:57 (none) TvSyncActivity[258]: initial delay = 3565 seconds
Apr 12 15:09:57 (none) TmkActivityManager[243]: Activity High Water Mark: 147
Apr 12 15:09:57 (none) TmkInit[243]:       0.555 seconds: start TvSyncActivity
Apr 12 15:09:58 (none) TmkInit[243]:     124.644 seconds: TOTAL for myworld
Apr 12 15:09:58 (none) TvSyncActivity[258]: Setting mind access method to binary
Apr 12 15:09:58 (none) RunMyWorld[243]: Running version 9.3-01-2-540
Apr 12 15:09:58 (none) TvLauncher[108]: FINISH Start/myworld: 125.291 seconds
Apr 12 15:09:58 (none) TmkThreadGroupRunner[117]: pselect() interrupted by a signal 
Apr 12 15:09:58 (none) swedishChef[97]: Forked child process 296 to handle a request
[b]Apr 12 15:09:59 (none) Scheduler[291]: Guide dir watch broken[/b]
Apr 12 15:09:59 (none) Scheduler[291]: New HandleDataChangedChore
Apr 12 15:09:59 (none) NetAppRawChannelsSignalSourceBas[254]: NetAppRawChannelsSignalSourceBase::LoadChannels: Init cache of callsigns complete (15692 ms)
Apr 12 15:09:59 (none) Scheduler[291]: Adding HandleDataChanged chore
Apr 12 15:09:59 (none) TmkInit[296]: Starting program SiHost
Apr 12 15:09:59 (none) TmkEnvVar[296]: TV_LAUNCHER_APPLICATION_ID = 0 
Apr 12 15:09:59 (none) TmkEnvVar[296]: TV_LAUNCHER_PROGRAM_ID = SiHost_Atlas 
Apr 12 15:10:00 (none) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList.C[281]: (246) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList::PreLoadDirectory
Apr 12 15:10:00 (none) Scheduler[248]: Mempool highwater 791112
Apr 12 15:10:00 (none) Scheduler[248]: HandleDataChanged: toDo 0x9L0
Apr 12 15:10:00 (none) TmkInit[296]:       0.816 seconds: start TvResRuntimeCeDifferenceExpander
Apr 12 15:10:01 (none) TmkInit[296]:       1.681 seconds: TOTAL for SiHost
Apr 12 15:10:01 (none) TvXmppNetworkWatcher[190]: unable to contact the xmpp server 
Apr 12 15:10:01 (none) TvXmppNetworkWatcher[190]: reconnect retry: 30 seconds, 5 tries 
[b]Apr 12 15:10:02 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 443760 [/b]
Apr 12 15:10:02 (none) Scheduler[248]: DataChanged:PROGRAM_GUIDE
Apr 12 15:10:03 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 443761 
Apr 12 15:10:04 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 472502 
Apr 12 15:10:04 (none) TvLauncher[108]: FINISH Start/SiHost_Atlas:   6.056 seconds
Apr 12 15:10:04 (none) TmkThreadGroupRunner[117]: pselect() interrupted by a signal 
Apr 12 15:10:04 (none) swedishChef[97]: Forked child process 305 to handle a request
Apr 12 15:10:04 (none) swedishChef[305]: Command line 735 bytes: CHDIR=/var/tmp/HmeHost UID=00000 GID=00000 DEBUG_BOARD=false DEBUG_INTERFACE_NAME=none EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=0 HDA_ID=5QF2X7V1 HDB_ID=Unknown HOME=/ HOSTNAME=(none) HOSTTYPE=i686 IrdSerialNumber=5337DBDB LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10 MODEM_DEVICE=/dev/cua3 MODEM_REV=B MODEM_TYPE=Si2434 OSTYPE=linux-gnu PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin PROMVERSION=\n\nTiVo/mips/Gen04/rel\ version\ 2.25 PWD=/ SHELL=/bin/sh SHLVL=1 SerialNumber=54000017037DBDB SwSystem=9.3-01-2 TERM=linux TIVO_REMOTE=TIVO TIVO_ROOT= TV_LAUNCHER_APPLICATION_ID=0 TV_LAUNCHER_PROGRAM_ID=HmeHost TV_STD=NTSC _=/tvbin/TvLauncher hpk_implementation=Gen04 internal_drive=hda\ hdb primary_drive=hda root=/dev/hda4 varpartition=/dev/hda9 HmeHost 
Apr 12 15:10:05 (none) TmkInit[305]: Starting program HmeHost
Apr 12 15:10:05 (none) TmkEnvVar[305]: TV_LAUNCHER_APPLICATION_ID = 0 
Apr 12 15:10:05 (none) TmkEnvVar[305]: TV_LAUNCHER_PROGRAM_ID = HmeHost 
Apr 12 15:10:05 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 490042 
Apr 12 15:10:05 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 490044 
Apr 12 15:10:06 (none) TmkInit[305]:       0.519 seconds: start TvResRuntimeCeDifferenceExpander
Apr 12 15:10:06 (none) TmkInit[305]:       1.159 seconds: TOTAL for HmeHost
Apr 12 15:10:06 (none) TvLauncher[108]: FINISH Start/HmeHost:   1.681 seconds
Apr 12 15:10:06 (none) TmkThreadGroupRunner[117]: pselect() interrupted by a signal 
Apr 12 15:10:06 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 498100 
Apr 12 15:10:06 (none) swedishChef[315]: Command line 759 bytes: CHDIR=/var/tmp/SiHost UID=00000 GID=00000 DEBUG_BOARD=false DEBUG_INTERFACE_NAME=none EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=0 HDA_ID=5QF2X7V1 HDB_ID=Unknown HOME=/ HOSTNAME=(none) HOSTTYPE=i686 IrdSerialNumber=5337DBDB LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10 MODEM_DEVICE=/dev/cua3 MODEM_REV=B MODEM_TYPE=Si2434 OSTYPE=linux-gnu PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin PROMVERSION=\n\nTiVo/mips/Gen04/rel\ version\ 2.25 PWD=/ SHELL=/bin/sh SHLVL=1 SerialNumber=54000017037DBDB SwSystem=9.3-01-2 TERM=linux TIVO_REMOTE=TIVO TIVO_ROOT= TV_LAUNCHER_APPLICATION_ID=0 TV_LAUNCHER_PROGRAM_ID=StartUI TV_STD=NTSC _=/tvbin/TvLauncher hpk_implementation=Gen04 internal_drive=hda\ hdb primary_drive=hda root=/dev/hda4 varpartition=/dev/hda9 goto atlas_uicommon:TvAtlasHello 
Apr 12 15:10:06 (none) swedishChef[97]: Forked child process 315 to handle a request
Apr 12 15:10:06 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 518386 
Apr 12 15:10:06 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 497896 
Apr 12 15:10:07 (none) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList.C[281]: (246) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList::PreLoadDirectory
Apr 12 15:10:07 (none) TmkInit[315]: Starting program goto
Apr 12 15:10:07 (none) TmkEnvVar[315]: TV_LAUNCHER_APPLICATION_ID = 0 
Apr 12 15:10:07 (none) TmkEnvVar[315]: TV_LAUNCHER_PROGRAM_ID = StartUI 
Apr 12 15:10:07 (none) TmkInit[315]:       0.049 seconds: TOTAL for goto
Apr 12 15:10:07 (none) TvLauncher[108]: FINISH Start/StartUI:   1.369 seconds
Apr 12 15:10:07 (none) TmkThreadGroupRunner[117]: pselect() interrupted by a signal 
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) swedishChef[97]: Forked child process 321 to handle a request
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) swedishChef[321]: Command line 729 bytes: CHDIR=/var/tmp/httpd UID=00000 GID=00000 DEBUG_BOARD=false DEBUG_INTERFACE_NAME=none EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=0 HDA_ID=5QF2X7V1 HDB_ID=Unknown HOME=/ HOSTNAME=(none) HOSTTYPE=i686 IrdSerialNumber=5337DBDB LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10 MODEM_DEVICE=/dev/cua3 MODEM_REV=B MODEM_TYPE=Si2434 OSTYPE=linux-gnu PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin PROMVERSION=\n\nTiVo/mips/Gen04/rel\ version\ 2.25 PWD=/ SHELL=/bin/sh SHLVL=1 SerialNumber=54000017037DBDB SwSystem=9.3-01-2 TERM=linux TIVO_REMOTE=TIVO TIVO_ROOT= TV_LAUNCHER_APPLICATION_ID=0 TV_LAUNCHER_PROGRAM_ID=httpd TV_STD=NTSC _=/tvbin/TvLauncher hpk_implementation=Gen04 internal_drive=hda\ hdb primary_drive=hda root=/dev/hda4 varpartition=/dev/hda9 httpd 
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TmkInit[321]: Starting program httpd
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TmkEnvVar[321]: TV_LAUNCHER_APPLICATION_ID = 0 
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TmkEnvVar[321]: TV_LAUNCHER_PROGRAM_ID = httpd 
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 544125 
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: Start 0x5efb9110
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: SetCurrentState: TeleportControlFsm Enter
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: ProcessFsmEvent: 0x5efb9110 (global:tivo [0]) fsm: TeleportControlFsm
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: SetCurrentState: TeleportControlFsm Load Group Data
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasTeleportData, action: LoadGroupData
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: ProcessFsmEvent: 0x5efb9110 (TeleportControlData:dataArrived [0]) fsm: TeleportControlFsm
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: SetCurrentState: TeleportControlFsm Idle
Apr 12 15:10:08 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: ProcessFsmEvent: 0x5efb9110 (global:tivo [0]) fsm: TeleportControlFsm
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: EvaluateExpression: group: TvAtlasTeleportData, action: IsStopNowActive
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: SetCurrentState: TeleportControlFsm OnTivo
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: EvaluateExpression: group: TvAtlasTeleportData, action: ThirdCallFailedEvenTimes
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) dbcache[321]: Creating dbcache in program httpd, size = 10
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 515493 
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: Start 0x5efc7d18
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: SetCurrentState: TvMainMenuTivoCentralFsm Enter
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_1_DataName, action: SetGroupId
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_1_DataName, action: StartQuery
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_2_DataName, action: SetGroupId
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_2_DataName, action: StartQuery
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_3_DataName, action: SetGroupId
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_3_DataName, action: StartQuery
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_4_DataName, action: SetGroupId
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_4_DataName, action: StartQuery
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_5_DataName, action: SetGroupId
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasPromo_TiVoCentral_5_DataName, action: StartQuery
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: SetCurrentState: TeleportControlFsm Idle
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: ProcessFsmEvent: 0x5efc7d18 (global:start [0]) fsm: TvMainMenuTivoCentralFsm
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: SetCurrentState: TvMainMenuTivoCentralFsm Check For PTCM
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: EvaluateExpression: group: TeleportData, action: HavePtcm
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: SetCurrentState: TvMainMenuTivoCentralFsm TiVo Central
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasCableCardDataLite, action: SetMmiHostBusy
Apr 12 15:10:09 (none) TvFsmGroupData[300]: ExecuteAction: group: TvAtlasCableCardDataLite, action: SetReadyToShowSetup
Apr 12 15:10:10 (none) TmkInit[321]:       1.186 seconds: start DbCacheManager
Apr 12 15:10:10 (none) UAL[292]: Active
Apr 12 15:10:12 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: ProcessFsmEvent: 0x5efc7d18 (TeleportControl:areYouThere? [1]) fsm: TvMainMenuTivoCentralFsm
Apr 12 15:10:12 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: ProcessFsmEvent: 0x5efb9110 (TeleportControl:areYouThere? [1]) fsm: TeleportControlFsm
Apr 12 15:10:12 (none) TvVideoGuts[250]: OnOutputStateChange[0]: Recoding = NULL
Apr 12 15:10:12 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: ProcessFsmEvent: 0x5efc7d18 (atlas_mainmenu:TivoCentral [0]) fsm: TvMainMenuTivoCentralFsm
Apr 12 15:10:12 (none) TvFsmFiniteStateMachine[300]: SetCurrentState: TvMainMenuTivoCentralFsm In TiVo Central
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) OutputState[250]: BlackSink: fBlackVideo=0 fMuteAudio=0 fAtSwitch=1 Reason=Unblack at switch 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 562000 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) DiskManager[273]: Not picking, wrong partition: 533829 
Apr 12 15:10:15 (none) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList.C[281]: (246) DbFilteredNowShowingBucketList::PreLoadDirectory
Jan  2 00:00:48 (none) TmkInit[59]: Starting program osdwriter
Jan  2 00:00:48 (none) TmkInit[59]:       0.000 seconds: TOTAL for osdwriter
Jan  2 00:00:49 (none) TmkInit[60]: Starting program crypto
Jan  2 00:00:49 (none) TmkInit[60]:       0.000 seconds: TOTAL for crypto
Jan  2 00:00:53 (none) TmkInit[75]: Starting program settime
Jan  2 00:00:53 (none) TmkInit[75]:       0.000 seconds: TOTAL for settime
```
From messages:

```
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) syslogd 1.3-3: restart.
Apr 12 15:07:18 (none) Stats: == System startup resource statistics ==
Apr 12 15:07:18 (none) Stats: ++ System build version numbers ++
Apr 12 15:07:18 (none) Stats: b-9-3-mr @294972 2008.03.24-1221 release-mips [] ARM_IDL_FREEZE CDDB_QUERY DCT_SERIAL DSS_SERIAL HPK IDL_FREEZE IRBLAST LOCAL_CALYPSO_SERVER LOCAL_MP3_PLAYER LOCAL_MUSIC_PLAYER LOCAL_PHOTO_VIEWER LOCAL_WMA_PLAYER MACROVISION MULTI_ROOM_VIEWING PERF_LOGGER PERF_LOGGER_USER_STATS PTHREADS_TMK REQUIRE_PRODUCTION_SPIGOT_LINEAGE SANITIZE_LOGS STRONG_CRYPTO T2KSOURCE US_CABLE_AUTO_DETECT 
Apr 12 15:07:19 (none) Stats: 2008.03.24-1221 9.3-01-2 
Apr 12 15:07:19 (none) Stats: PROM version:   TiVo/mips/Gen04/rel version 2.25
Apr 12 15:07:19 (none) Stats: Image is perfectly intact. SHA1: <snip> Length: 109396 Build type: TiVo/mips/Gen04/rel Version: 2.25 
Apr 12 15:07:19 (none) Stats: System Serial Number: 540<snip>
Apr 12 15:07:19 (none) Stats: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Fri Mar 21 18:22:11 PDT 2008 
Apr 12 15:07:19 (none) Stats: ++ Memory usage ++
Apr 12 15:07:19 (none) Stats:         total:    used:    free:  shared: buffers:  cached: 
Apr 12 15:07:19 (none) Stats: Mem:  24104960 23142400   962560        0  1777664 13815808 
Apr 12 15:07:19 (none) Stats: Swap: 133165056  1196032 131969024 
. . .
```
From kernel:

```
. . .
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
. . .
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
[b]Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: Inode 6168, i_blocks wrong 9534 (counted=9520).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: Inode 6170, i_blocks wrong 210 (counted=202).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: Inode 6156, i_blocks wrong 3204 (counted=3200).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: Inode 6169, i_blocks wrong 580 (counted=572).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 98/32768 files (11.2&#37; non-contiguous), 15089/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M [/b]
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 98/32768 files, 15089/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:45 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:46 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan  2 00:00:46 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan  2 00:00:46 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:46 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:46 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan  2 00:00:46 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan  2 00:00:46 (none) kernel: Checking Panic log 
Jan  2 00:00:46 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2434" modem, rev B, skipping modem patch 
. . .
Apr 12 15:07:18 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Apr 12 15:07:18 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Apr 12 15:07:20 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Apr 12 15:07:21 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Apr 12 15:07:22 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Apr 12 15:07:22 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: SwSystem 9.3-01-2-540 is already active. 
Apr 12 15:07:23 (none) kernel: Performing basic S.M.A.R.T. checks 
Apr 12 15:07:23 (none) kernel: This can cause DriveStatusError messages in some cases... don't worry. 
Apr 12 15:07:23 (none) kernel: Checking /dev/hda 
Apr 12 15:07:23 (none) kernel: S.M.A.R.T. pass on /dev/hda 
Apr 12 15:07:23 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Apr 12 15:07:23 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Apr 12 15:07:23 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
. . .
Apr 12 15:07:29 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Apr 12 15:07:29 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd EHCI-Direct: BRCM-EHCI 
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd EHCI-Direct: irq 8, pci mem fffe8170 
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
[b]Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd EHCI-Direct: illegal capability! [/b]
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd EHCI-Direct: USB 0.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd.c: TiVo 2-chip USB Host Controller 
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Apr 12 15:07:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Apr 12 15:07:31 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Apr 12 15:07:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Apr 12 15:07:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Apr 12 15:07:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Apr 12 15:07:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device EHCI-Direct-2, assigned address 2 
Apr 12 15:07:31 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x77b/0x2226) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Apr 12 15:07:36 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-9-3-mr-release-mips/b-9-3-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xfffe8100, IRQ 8 
Apr 12 15:07:36 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-9-3-mr-release-mips/b-9-3-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-OHCI-Direct, BRCM-OHCI 
Apr 12 15:07:36 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Apr 12 15:07:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Apr 12 15:07:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Apr 12 15:07:36 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: TiVo 2-chip USB Host Controller 
Apr 12 15:07:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Apr 12 15:07:39 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet at usb-EHCI-Direct-2, ASIX AX8817x USB 2.0 Ethernet, 00:10:60:24:7e:c4 
Apr 12 15:07:40 (none) kernel: eth0: ax8817x - Link Status is: 0 
Apr 12 15:07:41 (none) kernel: eth0: ax8817x - Link Status is: 1 
Apr 12 15:09:58 (none) 
[b]Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: Illegal read at 00000020 [/b]
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to swedishChef(250) 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: $0 : 00000000 90008400 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000001 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: $8 : 0048705c 61636b20 00000000 77697463 53776974 810adef0 7fb7efe8 63683d31 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: $16: 5ece0730 5ece4e68 5ed54438 7fb7f380 7fb7f380 7fb7f380 10043fc8 101465d8 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: $24: 00000003 0048705c                   0218a2f0 7fb7f1e8 02a3e2ec 00487084 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: Hi : 00000000 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: Lo : 00000000 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: epc  : 00498934    Tainted: P  
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: Status: 80008413 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: Cause : 00800008 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:        800b8c50 800b8c6c 800bd0e4 800bd438 800bf584  
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:        00498934 00487084 005dd7ec 005ae584 005c9e34 005dc52c 005bd4e8 004fd484 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:        004a2ab8 00d62048 02a2c100 00468e40 010da9e0 02a3a6d8 00468b08 010e4aa8 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:        02a3a6d8 02a3a544 02a76468 02a2c100 02a30f14 02a2b7f8 02a2a5a8 02a2c940 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:        02a427b8 02a4092c 02a41600 02a3e3fc 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvVideoGutsActivity <250> strayed! 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: pc 0x498934 status 0x80008413 cause 0x800008 bva 00000000 hi 00000000 lo 00000000 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: R00 0x00000000  R01 0x90008400  R02 0x00000000  R03 0x00000000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: R04 0x00000000  R05 0x00000000  R06 0x00000001  R07 0x00000001   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: R08 0x0048705c  R09 0x61636b20  R10 0x00000000  R11 0x77697463   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: R12 0x53776974  R13 0x810adef0  R14 0x7fb7efe8  R15 0x63683d31   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: R16 0x5ece0730  R17 0x5ece4e68  R18 0x5ed54438  R19 0x7fb7f380   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: R20 0x7fb7f380  R21 0x7fb7f380  R22 0x10043fc8  R23 0x101465d8   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: R24 0x00000003  R25 0x0048705c  R26 0x7fb7ef78  R27 0x00000000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: R28 0x0218a2f0  R29 0x7fb7f1e8  R30 0x02a3e2ec  R31 0x00487084   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: F00 0xc11a36e200068db8  F02 0x0000000000000000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: F04 0x0000000000000000  F06 0x7ff8000000000000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: F08 0x7ff800007ff80000  F10 0x7ff800007ff80000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: F12 0x411a36e2e0000000  F14 0x7ff800007ff80000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: F16 0x7ff800007ff80000  F18 0x7ff800007ff80000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: F20 0x7ff800007ff80000  F22 0x7ff800007ff80000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: F24 0x7ff800007ff80000  F26 0x7ff800007ff80000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: F28 0x7ff800007ff80000  F30 0x7ff800007ff80000   
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: csr 00000000 eir 00000000 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:  
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   tcd 1 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   hpk Gen04 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   build b-9-3-mr @294972 2008.03.24-1221 release-mips [] 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   pack 9.3-01-2 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Apr 12 15:10:13 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab04000 /platform/lib/libmp3dec.so 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libcdsassetsentinelasf.so 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab94000 /platform/lib/libmomcds.so 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   read 0x2abd8000 /platform/lib/libmomasf.so 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac1c000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   read 0x2acfc000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ad48000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ad8c000 /lib/librt.so.1 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ade0000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   0x00498934 0x00487084 0x005dd7ec 0x005ae584 0x005c9e34 0x005dc52c 0x005bd4e8  
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   0x004fd484 0x004a2ab8 0x00d62048 0x02a2c100 0x00468e40 0x010da9e0 0x02a3a6d8  
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   0x00468b08 0x010e4aa8 0x02a3a6d8 0x02a3a544 0x02a76468 0x02a2c100 0x02a30f14  
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:   0x02a2b7f8 0x02a2a5a8 0x02a2c940 0x02a427b8 0x02a4092c 0x02a41600 0x02a3e3fc  
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel:  
Apr 12 15:10:14 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvVideoGutsActivity <250>: unexpected signal 11
```
EDIT: My InstantCake file is named with "IC2-TCD540-7.2.0-oth-01-2-540".


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

It seems that I might not be alone with this problem:

Dead tivo (2 of them!) after tivo software update

EDIT: One other thing: The old drive had some bigger partition sizes than the InstantCake'd drive. Is it possible that the smaller partitions caused something in the upgrade to crash?

Old drive:

```
#:                 type name                  length   base      ( size )
   1:  Apple_partition_map Apple                     63 @ 1        
   2:                Image Bootstrap 1                1 @ 132066999
   3:                Image Kernel 1                8192 @ 132067000 [b](  4.0M)[/b]
   4:                 Ext2 Root 1                524288 @ 132075192 [b](256.0M)[/b]
   5:                Image Bootstrap 2                1 @ 132599480
   6:                Image Kernel 2                8192 @ 132599481 [b](  4.0M)[/b]
   7:                 Ext2 Root 2                524288 @ 132607673 [b](256.0M)[/b]
   8:                 Swap Linux swap            262144 @ 133131961 [b](128.0M)[/b]
   9:                 Ext2 /var                  262144 @ 133394105 (128.0M)
  10:                  MFS MFS application region 524288 @ 133656249 (256.0M)
  11:                  MFS MFS media region   105416903 @ 134704825 ( 50.3G)
  12:                  MFS MFS application region 2 524288 @ 134180537 (256.0M)
  13:                  MFS MFS media region 2 132066935 @ 64        ( 63.0G)
```
InstantCake'd drive:

```
#:                 type name                  length   base      ( size )
   1:  Apple_partition_map Apple                     63 @ 1        
   2:                Image Bootstrap 1             4096 @ 64        (  2.0M)
   3:                Image Kernel 1                4096 @ 4160      [b](  2.0M)[/b]
   4:                 Ext2 Root 1                262144 @ 8256      [b](128.0M)[/b]
   5:                Image Bootstrap 2             4096 @ 270400    (  2.0M)
   6:                Image Kernel 2                4096 @ 274496    [b](  2.0M)[/b]
   7:                 Ext2 Root 2                262144 @ 278592    [b](128.0M)[/b]
   8:                 Swap Linux swap            260096 @ 540736    [b](127.0M)[/b]
   9:                 Ext2 /var                  262144 @ 800832    (128.0M)
  10:                  MFS MFS application region 1048576 @ 1062976 (512.0M)
  11:                  MFS MFS media region     2097152 @ 2111552   [b](  1.0G)[/b] why bother wasting one of the three partitions on this?
  12:                  MFS New MFS Application     1024 @ 4208704  
  13:                  MFS New MFS Media      620920832 @ 4209728   (296.1G)
  14:           Apple_Free Extra                  11888 @ 625130560 (  5.8M)
```


----------



## FreydNot (Feb 6, 2002)

Were you able to recover your programs after re-caking?

I've got a Tivo HD that is rebooting several times a day since the 9.3a update...


----------



## norbus (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm having the same problem as well.

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1880#post1880

Eric


----------



## wvalencia (Jun 24, 2004)

Just started having this issue today!

Two reboots in one night!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## norbus (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Bill:

Is it constantly rebooting or was it two reboots and then you came back up? The problem here never resolves. 

Eric


----------



## ALWEASEL (May 14, 2004)

I have an old series 2 and it is stuck on the gray powerup screen.
Do i have any options?
Thanks
ALWEASEL


----------

